# Plantage fréquent utilisation internet powermacg5



## romje2010 (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai un powermac g5 processeur 1,6 ghz avec 2 go de ram équipé de mac os 10.4.11. il plante assez régulièrement quand je navigue sur internet. j'ai fait tout les tests machine, il n'a pas détecter de problème à ce niveau, j'ai également fait les reset pram/carte mère ... et autre mais cela ne change rien. les indicateurs de températures n'indiquent rien d'anormale.
est-ce que vous auriez une solution ou un test à faire sur la machine pour pouvoir identifier le problème ?


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2010)

l'ordfi se fige ou y'a un KP ? 

Que dit la console, t'a testé la carte graphique ? sinon boot en pomme + x et voit si l'ordi plante (sa désactive tout les kext)


----------



## alaincha (30 Juin 2010)

romje2010 a dit:


> il plante assez régulièrement quand je navigue sur internet.



Avec quel navigateur ?

Safari, Firefox, autre.. ?

Et sur quels sites ?

Tout navigateur est susceptible de se planter si le site visité est mal écrit et incompatible avec lui.

C'est ça le premier test à effectuer: essayer un autre navigateur... ou d'autres sites...

Lorsque tu auras effectué quelques essais, on pourra en rediscuter.


----------



## ntx (30 Juin 2010)

romje2010 a dit:


> est-ce que vous auriez une solution ou un test à faire sur la machine pour pouvoir identifier le problème ?


Plug-in foireux : voir les crash log dans la console.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2010)

ca veut dire quoi " plante sur internet"?

c'est trop vague
préciser

tester plusieurs navigateurs et plusieurs sessions-comptes utilisateurs
( ce sera le même reseau mais permettra vite de se faire une idée)


----------



## romje2010 (16 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir,

Aujourd'hui j'ai eu un message "corrupt stack"

sinon pour être plus précis  :
navigateur Firefox et occasionnellement safari, mais la machine se plante sur les deux 
ca veut dire quoi " plante sur internet"? : les plantages n'interviennent que quand je surf sur  le net ou quand je lance itunes
l'ordfi se fige ou y'a un KP : la plupart du temps, il se fige te je dois rebooter, mais parfois j'ai un KP
Sur la console, j'ai ce type d'info par rapport au dernier plantage

Historique des erreurs graves (système)
  Taille :    7.29 Ko
  Dernière modification :    16/07/10 17:51
  Emplacement :    /Library/Logs/panic.log
  Contenu récent :    ...
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x000A8204 0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      PC=0x02A60000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x0BF5F000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x02A60000; R1=0x2C7C3DD0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x02A60000 0x00022804 0x000A9714 
   Exception state (sv=0x4489EA00)
      PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00056004; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xF0080350; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********

Fri Jul 16 17:36:07 2010


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x700 - Program DAR=0x000000000BF5F000 PC=0x0000000002A60000
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      PC=0x02A60000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x0BF5F000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x02A60000; R1=0x2C7C3DD0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x02A60000 0x00022804 0x000A9714 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x4489EA00)
      PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00056004; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xF0080350; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0007): 0x700 - Program
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x000A8204 0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      PC=0x02A60000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x0BF5F000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x02A60000; R1=0x2C7C3DD0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x02A60000 0x00022804 0x000A9714 
   Exception state (sv=0x4489EA00)
      PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00056004; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xF0080350; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********

Fri Jul 16 17:38:45 2010


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x700 - Program DAR=0x000000000BF5F000 PC=0x0000000002A60000
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      PC=0x02A60000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x0BF5F000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x02A60000; R1=0x2C7C3DD0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x02A60000 0x00022804 0x000A9714 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x4489EA00)
      PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00056004; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xF0080350; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0007): 0x700 - Program
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x000A8204 0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      PC=0x02A60000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x0BF5F000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x02A60000; R1=0x2C7C3DD0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x02A60000 0x00022804 0x000A9714 
   Exception state (sv=0x4489EA00)
      PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00056004; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xF0080350; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********

Fri Jul 16 17:51:33 2010


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x700 - Program DAR=0x000000000BF5F000 PC=0x0000000002A60000
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      PC=0x02A60000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x0BF5F000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x02A60000; R1=0x2C7C3DD0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x02A60000 0x00022804 0x000A9714 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x4489EA00)
      PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00056004; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xF0080350; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0007): 0x700 - Program
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x000A8204 0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x44886500)
      PC=0x02A60000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x0BF5F000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x02A60000; R1=0x2C7C3DD0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x02A60000 0x00022804 0x000A9714 
   Exception state (sv=0x4489EA00)
      PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00056004; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xF0080350; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC

Merci pour votre aide


----------

